# Recommended RV parks, florida panhandle



## Angie41 (Nov 17, 2019)

Planning to spend mid-December to early Jan on the Florida panhandle then on to the Tampa area.  Would like campground within a few miles from the Gulf, clean, pleasant park with clean showers, internet and cable.  We have a 31' Thor with 1 slide.  Appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## henryck (Nov 21, 2019)

My friends stayed at Camp Gulf RV Park and they loved it.


----------



## Angie41 (Nov 21, 2019)

Angie41 said:


> Planning to spend mid-December to early Jan on the Florida panhandle then on to the Tampa area.  Would like campground within a few miles from the Gulf, clean, pleasant park with clean showers, internet and cable.  We have a 31' Thor with 1 slide.  Appreciate any recommendations.


Thank you, will check it out.


----------



## jaxxye (Nov 21, 2019)

carrabelle RV Resort is absolutely beautiful and directly across the street from the Carrabelle Beach that is beautiful and quiet.  Carrabelle is a small town on Hwy 98 along the "Forgotten Coast" ..They have beautiful grounds and amenities!


----------



## terryna (Nov 26, 2019)

Will be fun follow


----------

